# new tank!!!



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

well as you know i got a new 29 gallon tank and i wanted to know if i could put more fish in there and right now i have 

2 giant danios about 2 inches each
3 giant danios that are 1 inch each
2 dwarf gourmis that are 1 inch and ahalf
2 rasboras that are 75% of an inch
1 chinese algie that is 1 inch 
so does more fish fit in my tank????


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

so answer my q


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

No. That's plenty for that tank. Actually, you really need a larger tank for the giant danios, but I understand if that's what you're stuck with. Don't add more fish.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I suggest keeping the dainos, algae eater and rasboras in the 29g and the gouramis in the 15g and increase the population of rasboras to 5 or 6. 

How did 2 adult giant danios fit in a 15g hex anyways? A 6" fish would never work in there never mind 2.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Blue Cray-he says they're only 2 inches. So they aren't adults.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea there like 2 inchces each


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

how about puting some neon tetras can that work


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

If you put them in the 15 with the two gouramis, yes. Not in the 29, though.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

and how come i cant change my avatar picture


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You are better off getting more of the same type of rasboras as you already have, so long as they are a small variety like Harlequin or Porkchop.

It isn't a good idea to "collect" small groups of different kinds of fish. In that situation, all the fish are depressed, stressed, and die quickly.

Once again, I remind you that words underlined in red squiggles are not spelled correctly. I know that you can write better, I've seen you do it in the past.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

trashion said:


> If you put them in the 15 with the two gouramis, yes. Not in the 29, though.


why not nothin is going to happen


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

so i could put more of the same type of rasbora


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

What kind of rasbora?

If it is a small variety, like a Harlequin, then yes.

If is a larger type like a Brilliant or Scissortail, then you really would be pushing it to do so.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i have a scissortail


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

then the answer is no.

And seriously, don't post 2 min. after you start a thread and demand we answer. We don't spend all day online and are not here at your beck and whim. 

Moving the gouramis to the 15 and then adding a small school (4-6) neons would be ok.

Leave the G. Danios in the 29g, along with the rasboras (you could *slightly* increase their numbers) and CAE (Chinese algae eater).

That is about the best solution you are going to get based on what you have. If you find a way to trade fish in, you could move some things around, but the suggestions that have been made are good ones IMHO.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i have a 29 not a 55


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

elvis332 said:


> i have a 29 not a 55



Doesn't matter, I had 29 in mind when I typed that so my opinion still stands.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

okokokokokok


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Elvis, can you post some pics of your tanks as they are now? It would help if we could see the fish, just to make sure you have what you think you have. Some stores mislable their fish and you get something quite different then what you wanted or thought you got. 
Did that make sense?? lol


----------

